# Desperately need iphone/itunes help!



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I have an iphone set up with my home and work email and many, many apps.  My husband just got an iphone from work and I set up an iphone acct for him on our PC.  It took all the apps from my phone and put them on his even I checked the box to make this a new phone.  His acct has a different user email and password.    I took most of the apps off since he wouldn't want most of what I have.  I noticed on his phone that it wanted to update the apps and when I tried that it has my user name.

How do I keep these separate?  or  don't I need to?  I don't want to mess up either of our emails and contacts.  Now I'm afraid to plug my iphone into the PC.  Besides the phones, we have multiple ipods.

I tried finding a way to email itunes but couldn't.  I would appreciate any help.  Thanks.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The Apple system must think you're both on the same account. You could get help at an Apple store or at the Apple support forums: https://discussions.apple.com/community/iphone/using_iphone


----------

